# So For Everyone Using Atlarge Nutrition's Products...



## thewicked (May 16, 2008)

let's bring it together and hear what everyone has to say about it?


As you all know i've been on the roster now for awhile and absolutely LOVE everything ALN has to offer.. I'll throw in first saying that I've recently switched out my beloved NITREAN with MAXIMUS while working on ALN's new soon to be available bench press specialist program and LOVE IT! TASTES EVEN BETTER THAN NITREAN! It's like liquid brownie batter and dear god it's delicious! Not to mention it's got plenty of carbs, the best damn protien blend in the business, AND MICROLACTIN IN IT TOO to help with DOMS! Taking ETS along with it.. even on this badass program i'm on.. i feel ZERO muscle soreness! I'm in love!

so let's hear it folks..what do you all think so far of the products you've tried!? I now talking to some of you guys..you ca'nt get enough!


----------



## thewicked (May 20, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 20, 2008)

Just curious, how much does a months supply of all that cost?


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 20, 2008)

From what I understand you're using 4 products.  If you used 2 tubs of both maximus and nitrean a month, plus that ETS and RESULTS...  Assuming a person isn't sponsored by this company, that would equate fairly close to a lease payment on a 30 thousand dollar car.  Supplements aren't always cheap, but that is beyond idiotic.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

ok well i dont know chris nor do i know the wicked. hell i got into a little tiff with the wicked becouse i thought he was bashing me. either way both are good bros. any way i have tried nitor great product. i look at it this way if some thing works stick to it. at large has great prices. i cant vouch for any of there other products becouse i have not used them. nitor is great like i said its like ephedra with out the fn headaches and muscle cramps. so get off the wickeds balls bout backin some supps that work.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 20, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok well i dont know chris nor do i know the wicked. hell i got into a little tiff with the wicked becouse i thought he was bashing me. either way both are good bros. any way i have tried nitor great product. i look at it this way if some thing works stick to it. at large has great prices. i cant vouch for any of there other products becouse i have not used them. nitor is great like i said its like ephedra with out the fn headaches and muscle cramps. so get off the wickeds balls bout backin some supps that work.



Nobody is bashing him directly, but there's no reason the average person should be dropping that kind of money on supplements every month.  It's nonsense.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

well if you have dreams of getting some were in the body building game. the amount of money spent dont mean shit.
hell you should be spending more than that. in this game there are so many posers saying they have a good product then you buy it and it aint worth a shit. at large has at least one good one wich is more than most can say. the wicked has more expierience with there stuff and is a solid bro. other people on this forum have taken there stuff and had great results. so my point is dont knock em. no offence bro but i mean ya know. look at how much you could be droppin on some crap from gnc.


----------



## lucifuge (May 20, 2008)

I gotta agree with toomuchgear and thewicked on this.
I'm about 1/2 way through a tub of 'Results' and it's good stuff.
I suppose it could be a little cost prohibitive for some, but IMO, you get what you pay for with this stuff.
No point in bitching about the price, either buy it or don't.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> ok well i dont know chris nor do i know the wicked. hell i got into a little tiff with the wicked becouse i thought he was bashing me. either way both are good bros. any way i have tried nitor great product. i look at it this way if some thing works stick to it. at large has great prices. i cant vouch for any of there other products becouse i have not used them. nitor is great like i said its like ephedra with out the fn headaches and muscle cramps. so get off the wickeds balls bout backin some supps that work.



Chris is an extremely knowledgeable person and a guy who I deeply respect for what he's accomplished in the powerlifting game.

on the other hand, thewicked is completely annoying.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 20, 2008)

i dunno i have no beef with any one. well other than doms becouse he wont give a good reach around. any way i just wanted to defend a good product and a good guy. chris has answerd all my questions. hell even if he had not nitor has spoken for itself as a good product.


----------



## chris mason (May 20, 2008)

I have never told anyone they need to take all of our products simultaneously.  Actually, quite the contrary, I am always sensitive to people's budgets and understand you have to sometimes pick and choose. Heck, I even made a post about it on our board where I recommended that people be very selective about how they spend their money.

The bottom line is that if someone can afford it they will benefit tremendously from taking several of our products.  If not, there are a select few they should consider and they will still see great progress.

On a related note, one of the BEST minds in the sports nutrition business has recently endorsed our products. Here is the press release about it:

From the beginning, AtLarge Nutrition, LLC (www.atlargenutrition.com) has been solely focused on offering the highest quality products that truly work as claimed.  Despite the fact we are a small fish in a very large supplement sea, our hard work and commitment to quality has been recognized by some the biggest names in the industry.  *Menâ??????s Health Magazine *recently named our protein product *Nitrean as the #1 protein supplement on the market. * *Strength training legend, Louie Simmons (Westside Barbell®"Often Imitated but never duplicated"),* personally uses and has his top strength athletes use our products.  

The opinions of the top publication in the business and a true strength sports legend speak volumes about our company, but the most recent *endorsement we have received from Dr. Jeff Volek *is probably _our_ _most significant recommendation ever!_  To fully understand the gravity of Dr. Volekâ??????s endorsement, below is a brief bio from the following website: http://www.cehdl.uconn.edu/pages/affiliates/jvolek.html.

Dr. Jeff Volek is currently an Assistant Professor in the Department of Kinesiology and holds an adjunct appointment in the Nutritional Sciences [at The University of Connecticut, Storrs, CT.]. Dr. Volek is also a registered dietitian (R.D.) and has conducted several prospective research studies investigating a variety of dietary and exercise interventions. Dr. Volek is a leading authority and researcher in the area of dietary composition and effects on diabetes and cardiovascular disease. He has authored/co-authored over 100 scientific manuscripts as well as several book chapters, conference proceedings, technical reports and editorials. He is co-founder of the Nutrition and Metabolism Society and an Associated Editor of its newly founded open access journal Nutrition & Metabolism. He is also on the Editorial Board of Medicine and Science in Sports and Exercise and the Journal of Strength and Conditioning Research and routinely serves as an ad hoc reviewer for over a dozen scientific journals. His pioneering work with carbohydrate-restricted diets has been a major thrust for the movement to redefine nutritional recommendation to enhance clinical outcomes. Dr. Volek is routinely invited to present his research findings at the national and international level to professional organizations and to industry. Currently his research is focused on studying novel roles for different dietary supplements and the physiological adaptations to different dietary and exercise regimens with an emphasis on diabetes, cardiovascular disease, weight loss/body composition, and metabolic/endocrine adaptations. His laboratory in the Kinesiology Department has the capabilities of doing state-of-the-art assessments for body composition and biochemical and functional measures related to risk for diabetes and cardiovascular disease 

Bottom line, *Dr. Volek is one of the leading minds in sports nutrition.*  Here is what he has to say about AtLarge Nutritionâ??????s products:

â?????AtLarge Nutrition is a first class operation offering an assortment of superior quality supplements for the physically active individual who takes their health seriously. There is careful attention to formulation of products that are proven safe and efficacious. Their two thermogenic supplements, Nitor and Thermocin, exemplify their dedication to raising the bar of excellence in the supplement industry.   These â?????fat burnersâ??? contain a blend of scientifically validated ingredients to aid in natural enhancement of energy levels and fat loss. Keep up the good work!

-Jeff S. Volek, PhD, RD: Exercise and nutrition researcher at the University of Connecticut and former competitive powerlifterâ???

The biggest, best, and most respected in the industry ALL recommend AtLarge Nutrition.  Check us out and find out why!

www.atlargenutrition.com


----------



## Travis Bell (May 20, 2008)

Actually I liked ALN's stuff so much, I was buying it for quite some time before I was even sponsored by them. I have the upmost respect and appreciation for Chris and what he's done with ALN. ALN sponsors more meets and offers more prize money (at ProAm events) than any other supplement company I've ever even heard of. They truely are out for the best for the lifter. 

the wicked is a really good guy and very knowledgeable on strength and conditioning as well. I expect great things from him in powerlifting.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 21, 2008)

He may very well be a good guy, but the fact of the matter is he goes out of his way to praise ALN and it's more annoying to me than reading a description on the back of a MuscleTech supplement.  And that's saying a lot.


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> Nobody is bashing him directly, but there's no reason the average person should be dropping that kind of money on supplements every month.  It's nonsense.



I wouldn't say the average person needs that. These are supplements for a reason. Get an idea as to what you're looking for and go with the best product that fits your needs. No way the average lifter can or WILL ever need that kinda montly intake! Usually just a quality protien like NITREAN, OPTICEN, or whatever else on the market you like is more than enough. If you feel you need a fat burner again, there's options. RESULTS for creatine supplements, etc. 

If you're a competitive athlete and this is what you do and your lifting REQUIRES that kind of supplementation, it's not cheaper than using gear I'd assume. ALN has quailty products for everyone but, needing that kind of supplement volume just as you said is a little ridiculous. Thats what food is for.. supplements are just that.. to supplement your diet when your diet alone isn't cutting it.


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> I gotta agree with toomuchgear and thewicked on this.
> I'm about 1/2 way through a tub of 'Results' and it's good stuff.
> I suppose it could be a little cost prohibitive for some, but IMO, you get what you pay for with this stuff.
> No point in bitching about the price, either buy it or don't.



you're right. If you feel it's a worthy investment just like everythign else in life, it's damn well worth it. It's especially worth it with ALN's products because they work. The only hype you read about them isn't in some bodybuilding magazine soley by some pro who doesn't even touch the stuff. It's by people that actually use it. Satisfied customers both pro athletes and the rest of us in this game. AND the endorsement you see in magazines about ALN's products are by pro's that ASK for those particular products from ALN by name! There's always other places to send your money and cheaper options.. but i'ts not different from watching a new HD tv versus a 15" black and white. Both give you TV! But do you get the same results and satisfaction from each?



and someone point out a hobby that isn't expensive... Id' say sleeping but my new matress just cost me what my truck's tranny just ran.


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> He may very well be a good guy, but the fact of the matter is he goes out of his way to praise ALN and it's more annoying to me than reading a description on the back of a MuscleTech supplement.  And that's saying a lot.



you're right.. i'm very enthusiastic about their products. Like travis, I loved their stuff so much that I asked to be apart of their team. I praise ALN because they deserve it. I've  yet to meet a person that's used their products that doesn't say the same things I do. I recommend their stuff over other supplements on the market because I believe in my own personal experience from using ALN and other supplements that their stuff not only is far superior in many ways... but if I can give someone a chance to learn from my mistakes of buying worthless supplements that won't deliver the results they're after like i did, it's worth the extra typing. 

plus i'm a passionate person when it comes to everything lifting and in life in general.


----------



## aussie (May 25, 2008)

thewicked said:


> you're right.. i'm very enthusiastic about their products. Like travis, I loved their stuff so much that I asked to be apart of their team. I praise ALN because they deserve it. I've  yet to meet a person that's used their products that doesn't say the same things I do. I recommend their stuff over other supplements on the market because I believe in my own personal experience from using ALN and other supplements that their stuff not only is far superior in many ways... but if I can give someone a chance to learn from my mistakes of buying worthless supplements that won't deliver the results they're after like i did, it's worth the extra typing.
> 
> plus i'm a passionate person when it comes to everything lifting and in life in general.



Passion aside, kind of difficult to be objective in this thread if you're being sponsored by ALN. Sort of like listening to Exxon praise OPEC for their oil production standards.


----------



## chris mason (May 26, 2008)

aussie said:


> Passion aside, kind of difficult to be objective in this thread if you're being sponsored by ALN. Sort of like listening to Exxon praise OPEC for their oil production standards.


 

Why did you feel compelled to point this out?  

Great, forget what he has to say, see what the person from this site who is using the product has to say.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

thewicked said:


> you're right.. i'm very enthusiastic about their products. Like travis, I loved their stuff so much that I asked to be apart of their team. I praise ALN because they deserve it. I've  yet to meet a person that's used their products that doesn't say the same things I do. I recommend their stuff over other supplements on the market because I believe in my own personal experience from using ALN and other supplements that their stuff not only is far superior in many ways... but if I can give someone a chance to learn from my mistakes of buying worthless supplements that won't deliver the results they're after like i did, it's worth the extra typing.
> 
> plus i'm a passionate person when it comes to everything lifting and in life in general.



Well, thanks to you (and the outrageous prices) I will not be purchasing any ALN products now or in the future.


----------



## chris mason (May 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Well, thanks to you (and the outrageous prices) I will not be purchasing any ALN products now or in the future.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

chris mason said:


>


----------



## HP666 (May 26, 2008)

I would like to say something regarding At Large Nutrition.  I'm a 39 year old Power Lifter. I've been doing different kinds of training and taking supplements of ALL kinds for over 20 years now; many times using myself like a human guinea pig.  I am NOT sponsored by At Large Nutrition, nor am I affiliated with Chris Mason in any way.  I have been using At Large's stuff for almost two years and I can honestly say I will NEVER use another companies products ever again.  ALN is by far the top of the line as far as supplements go in my opinion.  The products are high quality and made with the best ingredients, and the prices are just fine. Remember the old saying "you get what you pay for".  I'm trying to accomplish certain goals and work my ass off to do so.  I kill myself in the gym, as well as try and eat right and rest right, why would I take a shortcut with my supplementation?  If it costs me $10 extra dollars a month to have the best, well then I'm gonna have the best. 

I guess I lied when I say I'm not affiliated with Chris Mason in _any_ way. I have to say Chris Mason is a friend.  No, we didn't go to High School together, and no we're not neighbors. Chris became a friend due to my being his customer.  Chris truly cares about his customers.  He's always available to help and answer questions.  We've discussed everything from training to diet, to using his supplements properly, among other things.  There is NO other company that's gonna treat you like that. And not only does Chris care about his customers he cares about the products he sells. I know he makes sure nothing but the very best ingredients go into his stuff, and the best example of that is that he uses and believes in his own supplements.

For people on this board to bash the guy and his company, well that's just stupid.  Chris is a humble guy, but he has every right to get on here and trumpet about At Large Nutrition because he stands by his company, he uses the products, and they work; he's proud of that as well he should be.  I stand  shoulder to shoulder with Chris Mason and ALN.


----------



## nni (May 26, 2008)

thanks for offering that up, and as an aside, i find this kind of brand loyalty mind boggling. i get paid by ds and i still use other companies products when it suits me, and i get their products for free. to clarify, i think ds makes the best products in the categories that they produce in, but i still like to experiment, and try what other companies are offereing. basically when i see people say i will never use another companies product, it makes me wonder why? why handcuff yourself like that, why not see if somthing else works better for you? just wanted to say that, i honestly mean no offense by it.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 26, 2008)

HP666 said:


> I would like to say something regarding At Large Nutrition.  I'm a 39 year old Power Lifter. I've been doing different kinds of training and taking supplements of ALL kinds for over 20 years now; many times using myself like a human guinea pig.  I am NOT sponsored by At Large Nutrition, nor am I affiliated with Chris Mason in any way.  I have been using At Large's stuff for almost two years and I can honestly say I will NEVER use another companies products ever again.  ALN is by far the top of the line as far as supplements go in my opinion.  The products are high quality and made with the best ingredients, and the prices are just fine. Remember the old saying "you get what you pay for".  I'm trying to accomplish certain goals and work my ass off to do so.  I kill myself in the gym, as well as try and eat right and rest right, why would I take a shortcut with my supplementation?  If it costs me $10 extra dollars a month to have the best, well then I'm gonna have the best.
> 
> I guess I lied when I say I'm not affiliated with Chris Mason in _any_ way. I have to say Chris Mason is a friend.  No, we didn't go to High School together, and no we're not neighbors. Chris became a friend due to my being his customer.  Chris truly cares about his customers.  He's always available to help and answer questions.  We've discussed everything from training to diet, to using his supplements properly, among other things.  There is NO other company that's gonna treat you like that. And not only does Chris care about his customers he cares about the products he sells. I know he makes sure nothing but the very best ingredients go into his stuff, and the best example of that is that he uses and believes in his own supplements.
> 
> For people on this board to bash the guy and his company, well that's just stupid.  Chris is a humble guy, but he has every right to get on here and trumpet about At Large Nutrition because he stands by his company, he uses the products, and they work; he's proud of that as well he should be.  I stand  shoulder to shoulder with Chris Mason and ALN.



$10 extra a month?  Apparently the company you were ordering from before AT Large was also ripping you off...These products are a hell of a lot more overpriced than 10 dollars.  Lets see-in the other thread it's already been pointed out how Nitor is a combination of a few compounds with an inflated price.  RESULTS has been debated to death in the other thread, and I see they have another product called called ETS, which appears to be Microlactin plus a few vitamins.  It's $35.95 for 2 months supply.  

*At Large Nutrition: 120 grams of Microlactin for $35.95
Supplement Direct: 250 grams of Microlactin for $18.00*

You can buy TWICE the amount of microlactin for HALF the price from another source.  I dunno where you're getting that their products are only $10 more than another supplier, because that's drastically off.  As I've already stated before, when companies combine a few supplements (microlactin and vitamins in this case) into another supplement and give it a fancy name, ETS, it's ALWAYS much more expensive, as you can see above.  Why anybody in their right mind would be paying $35.95 for 120 grams of microlactin is beyond my understanding.  I'd be willing to wager than 90% or more don't even know what's in ETS-that's why they unknowingly dish out this huge sum of money for something that can be bought dirt cheap.


----------



## Travis Bell (May 26, 2008)

LOL, bro you have no idea what you're talking about haha ETS is not microlactin and "a few vitamens". I love how people like you just say that everything that ALN sells is overpriced without actually looking at what they are talking about. 

HP666 - good post brother. I agree wholeheartedly. Chris is one of the best guys I've met in powerlifting. He puts a ton in the development of his products and they are top of the line.


----------



## Travis Bell (May 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


>



I s'pose I shouldn't be surprised....

that was really lame


----------



## nni (May 26, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> LOL, bro you have no idea what you're talking about haha ETS is not microlactin and "a few vitamens". I love how people like you just say that everything that ALN sells is overpriced without actually looking at what they are talking about.



you are absolutely right, it isnt microlaction and a few vitamins..... there are minerals in there as well!

Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid) 250 mg 417% 

Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopherol acetate) 100IU 333% 

Magnesium (as magnesium oxide) 225 mg 56% 

Zinc (as zinc oxide) 15 mg 100% 


Micro-Lactin â???¢ 2000 mg *


----------



## Travis Bell (May 26, 2008)

nni said:


> you are absolutely right, it isnt microlaction and a few vitamins..... there are minerals in there as well!


funny



> Vitamin C (as ascorbic acid) 250 mg 417%
> 
> Vitamin E (as d-alpha tocopherol acetate) 100IU 333%
> 
> ...




My point is all those amounts are very specific for a reason. Its very similar to ZMA, it very well increases your quality of sleep. Not just a bunch of vitamens thrown in there for no reason


----------



## nni (May 26, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i understand there is a reason behind it, but they are looking at price and ingredients. if you do this one in bulk, i doubt it would be as friendly as the results was.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 26, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't change the fact that all of these ingredients can be purchased much cheaper.  ETS is one of the most overpriced supplements I've ever seen.  I just posted the cost differences and yet you're still denying it after it's been put in black and white.  Saying it's not overpriced is flat out ignoring the facts.


----------



## Travis Bell (May 26, 2008)

you posted just the microlactin, add the ZMA in there as well. 

I would assume there are differing qualities of microlactin, but I have no information on which to base that opinion. 

ETS is a very good supplement. I've been taking it for years.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 26, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> I would assume there are differing qualities of microlactin,



I've come to the conclusion that whenever this company is proved to be selling something that is overpriced, they resort to this tactic.  Apparently it's their last pathetic line of defensive, and they attempt to cling to it when it's pointed out plain as day that something isn't right.  The microlactin powder sold by supplement direct is the same microlactin that is used in ETS, with ETS you're just paying a hell of a lot more for it.

I never said ETS was bad, or doesn't work.  I'm just saying that ETS is just microlactin plus a few other vitamins and minerals.  There's no reason to be paying such a ridiculous amount of money for it.


----------



## aussie (May 26, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Why did you feel compelled to point this out?
> 
> Great, forget what he has to say, see what the person from this site who is using the product has to say.



I did, and I've also read posts from guys who don't like the product and say that it's overpriced for the quality and what you can find in comparable products.

You see the problem with customer testimony is that it can bite both ways. It's also completely unreliable and paints a broad picture with the distorted brush. Look at the ALN site e.g., I see plenty of glowing testimony but none from anyone that has made negative comments. Now why do you suppose that is? 

So instead of subjective testimony I'll go with independent, scientific research. And with all due respect I'm not going to get it from the guy who brews the kool-aid or someone on his staff.


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> That doesn't change the fact that all of these ingredients can be purchased much cheaper.  ETS is one of the most overpriced supplements I've ever seen.  I just posted the cost differences and yet you're still denying it after it's been put in black and white.  Saying it's not overpriced is flat out ignoring the facts.



you can get it cheaper alone..but if you bought all the microlactin, vitamins and minerals included, and a capping machine with caps.. it can get kinda up there.

*i've capped my own shit for awhile and it became so much of a pain that I sold it*  

it was just like when someone pointed out how results is more expensive than getting straight creatine which is true.. but results isn't just CREATINE.. it's  a blend of alot of other goodies.  When you added up the cost of results versus the cost of buying it all seperate...the cost was the same WITHOUT adding in flavoring to blending your own. In reality things got more expensive. 

there's always cheaper options if you're willing to go the extra mile to put it all together yourself, etc...but in the case of results.. it's hard to compare it to other products out there because frankly there IS no other product out there like results. It's fast becoming ALN's top product for a reason. 


Just because you're sponsored doesn't mean you have to use their products personally.. but I've yet to meet an ALN athlete that doesn't LOVE everything they get from ALN.

*my offer is still on the table for you texasTA btw.. *


----------



## nni (May 26, 2008)

no other product out there like results? come on.


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

nni said:


> no other product out there like results? come on.



in my opinion no... 

I've tried numerous others in the years i've spent bodybuilding and now powerlifting (because my fatass likes to eat) and had little to ZERO success with them. 

Results has been the only creatine product ever to work for me.. and i was using it before getting in with ALN. 

are their other creatine products out there? Why sure.. are they cheaper? Depends on who you go with.. 

do they produce? Well that all depends on what you'd consider results...quicker recovery, better overall feeling while training, and increased numbers on paper are things i've never experienced with anything BUT results. 

and i'd be quick to recommend straight creatine before ever recommending a product like celltech or the like.. I recommend results for people looking for a creatine supplement because it works. It's worth paying a little extra for peace of mind and for the actual results you get for the money spent.  NEver had a bad review from ANYONE both who are sponsored and those who are just satisfied customers since its introduction. Just look at your fellow IM members who have logs on here. SURE you can go cheaper routes but straight creatine has worked for some and hasn't worked for others. Kinda hard to go back and forth on that one for me...In truth I'd recommend people spend their money on RESULTS before spending it on even a protien supplement it works that well.


----------



## nni (May 26, 2008)

yeah, i wouldnt.


----------



## aussie (May 26, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> I never said ETS was bad, or doesn't work.  I'm just saying that ETS is just microlactin plus a few other vitamins and minerals.  There's no reason to be paying such a ridiculous amount of money for it.



And with that MicroLactin you're paying through the ass for it via ETS especially when you can get 1,000g of it from NOW Foods for $10. 

Unlike you Texan, I woudn't give ETS a free pass for effectiveness based on the MicroLactin. First you have to consider their distributor (Humanetics Corp). They post various research abstracts on their site but the collection they've assembled reasonably supports the idea that consumption of hyperimmune milk concentrate could be useful for reducing the severity of symptoms of osteoarthritis. The issue here though is that ETS targets it for athletic performance. 

So this is where it gets interesting. The only evidence that it _might be_ useful for improving athletic performance is the "study" mentioned in the ad that is found here: Double-blind Controlled Trial on the Effect of Stolle Milk on Recovery After Exercise in Highly Trained Runners. I use the word "study" lightly though because I can't find where it's ever seen the light of day in any journal, and the details given are so vague as to be useless. There are no authors listed, and no data provided. The title yields nothing on a search. So, it's worthless as a point in favor of the stuff as an ergogenic aid.

Even if you do want this supplement, perhaps for some sort of joint problems or undue soreness then you got to ask yourself why would you pay this much for it when the NOW product contains the same stuff from the same company and it's much cheaper. But again, from a performance issue MicroLactin doesn't appear to do anything. 

I'm guessing I'm not the only one seeing a pattern of over-priced and hyped supplements in the ALN product line.


----------



## aussie (May 26, 2008)

thewicked said:


> in my opinion no... [no other products like results]



Yeah, but we already know you're drinking the ALN kool-aid. However you may want to pop over to the Results thread (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/89631-my-log-results-large-nutrition-7.html#post1788242) and you'll see that the research doesn't match your optimism.


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

aussie said:


> Yeah, but we already know you're drinking the ALN kool-aid. However you may want to pop over to the Results thread (http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/supplements/89631-my-log-results-large-nutrition-7.html#post1788242) and you'll see that the research doesn't match your optimism.



proof of fact..

i use it.. it works for me..i'll keep taking it. No reason to read that to keep me on the product or recommending it. No creatine supplement has worked for me before and this one does...I like it, I'll use it.


----------



## aussie (May 26, 2008)

thewicked said:


> proof of fact..
> 
> i use it.. it works for me..i'll keep taking it. No reason to read that to keep me on the product or recommending it. No creatine supplement has worked for me before and this one does...I like it, I'll use it.



LOL, all that proves is that you use it. Use doesn't equate to effectiveness. 

I'm thinking I should subcribe to your train of thought. The other day I added some vanilla extract to my PWO shake and I hit a PR in my deadlift. My god, how did I not know that vanilla extract was such a powerful supplement?! I wonder if McCormick will sponsor me?


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

aussie said:


> LOL, all that proves is that you use it. Use doesn't equate to effectiveness.
> 
> I'm thinking I should subcribe to your train of thought. The other day I added some vanilla extract to my PWO shake and I hit a PR in my deadlift. My god, how did I not know that vanilla extract was such a powerful supplement?! I wonder if McCormick will sponsor me?



i love vanilla extract.. but i don't see how it could be effectively argued at this point because since when does vanilla support anything training like a creatine suppplement does?

I wasn't using it before.. started taking it and not only saw a change..but that change was CONSTANT. If I took it and didn't like it.. i would'nt say anything about it. 

your argument is apples to oranges.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> I s'pose I shouldn't be surprised....
> 
> that was really lame



Out of your 66 posts, every single one has been ALN related.

Contribute something to this board your opinions would matter.  

^ I mean that wholeheartedly, you clearly know something if you're benching 700+ pounds, make yourself worthwhile for a change.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

aussie said:


> I'm guessing I'm not the only one seeing a pattern of over-priced and hyped supplements in the ALN product line.



You, Texan and the likes have been 100% spot on.

Play nice........


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Out of your 66 posts, every single one has been ALN related.
> 
> Contribute something to this board other than sucking Chris Mason's cock and your opinions would matter.
> 
> ^ I mean that wholeheartedly, you clearly know something if you're benching 700+ pounds, make yourself worthwhile for a change.



for someone looking to better the boards, your comment seems abit hypocritical.

I might be new here...but the "search" function might enable you to see what else travis has contributed besides things ALN related as you so politely put it. 



what i haven't understood beyond the arguments obviously put in this thread which is warranted due to the thread topic.. a few people here who haven't tried the supplements seem to be out "headhunting" anyone who mentions ALN and bash it instead of offering anything worth while to the original poster's question. I've noticed it a few times by a select group of people who don't need to be named because it's obvious.

this forum is a place to learn and benefit from one another.. i'd like to see things lean that way.


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You, Texan and the likes have been 100% spot on.
> 
> Thanks for opening my eyes to how shitty of a company ALN is, although I must say my eyes were already opened by their illiterate staff



see that's what I don't understand about you calling ALN athletes and IM memebers that use it illiterate. We've stated that yes.. there are cheaper options out there and have on numerous occassions. Your argument has been solely over price it seems.  Not the quality of product or wether or not it works..but the price. 

just because something is expensive doesn't mean it's overpriced...both are not one in the same.  For someone having been "shown the light" i'm sure you'd see this to be the truth. The idea that something is overpriced is subject solely to the buyer and their "bias" which seems to be tossed around alot. 

if your point is to say negative things about aln's products having NOT used them.. i challenge you to find a single NEGATIVE comment be it a post or otherwise about ANY ALN product that hasn't come from a sponsored athlete. 

good luck...


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

thewicked said:


> for someone looking to better the boards, your comment seems abit hypocritical.
> 
> I might be new here...but the "search" function might enable you to see what else travis has contributed besides things ALN related as you so politely put it.
> 
> ...



You are the original poster!?  Are you friggin' kidding me?

What kind of people work for this company!?

Like, how are more people's minds not as boggled as mine!?


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You are the original poster!?  Are you friggin' kidding me?
> 
> What kind of people work for this company!?
> 
> Like, how are more people's minds not as boggled as mine!?



when did i say that? it was a generalized statement. Notice you only highlighted a section of my statement instead of the whole thing. For someone preaching about the illiteracy plaguing IM, seems you yourself are subject to it from time to time.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 26, 2008)

thewicked said:


> see that's what I don't understand about you calling ALN athletes and IM memebers that use it illiterate. We've stated that yes.. there are cheaper options out there and have on numerous occassions. Your argument has been solely over price it seems.  Not the quality of product or wether or not it works..but the price.



Again, your putting words in my mouth.  
All I've said all along is that the ALN products are the most overpriced products I've ever seen, and if it needs to be said, I'll say it again:

*ALN products are the most overpriced supplements on the market.*



> just because something is expensive doesn't mean it's overpriced...both are not one in the same.  For someone having been "shown the light" i'm sure you'd see this to be the truth. The idea that something is overpriced is subject solely to the buyer and their "bias" which seems to be tossed around alot.



The product is overpriced and expensive, we've been over this, bud.  Lets not beat this dead horse any more than we already have.



> if your point is to say negative things about aln's products having NOT used them.. i challenge you to find a single NEGATIVE comment be it a post or otherwise about ANY ALN product that hasn't come from a sponsored athlete.



For the 100,000,000,000,000,000,000 time: ALN products are completely overpriced.  Why would someone have negative comments about taking creatine w/ dextrose?  That's supplementing 101 as far as I'm concerned, unfortunately you assclowns hype it up and make it out to be the best  thing since sliced bread.

"Unfortunate really"


----------



## aussie (May 26, 2008)

thewicked said:


> i love vanilla extract.. but i don't see how it could be effectively argued at this point because since when does vanilla support anything training like a creatine suppplement does?
> 
> I wasn't using it before.. started taking it and not only saw a change..but that change was CONSTANT. If I took it and didn't like it.. i would'nt say anything about it.
> 
> your argument is apples to oranges.



My "argument" was facetious but you missed my point. No one here argues the role that creatine can play on training. What's in contention are the other ingredients (HMB and BA) in Results that have been shown to have little or no impact on training. It's these ingredients along with a massively inflated price tag that differentiate Results with and any other Creapure creatine mono supp and therefore makes it a poor choice for a supplement stack.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 27, 2008)

thewicked said:


> when did i say that? it was a generalized statement. Notice you only highlighted a section of my statement instead of the whole thing. For someone preaching about the illiteracy plaguing IM, seems you yourself are subject to it from time to time.



What are you even talking about?  When did you say what?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 27, 2008)

aussie said:


> My "argument" was facetious but you missed my point. No one here argues the role that creatine can play on training. What's in contention are the other ingredients (HMB and BA) in Results that have been shown to have little or no impact on training. It's these ingredients along with a massively inflated price tag that differentiate Results with and any other Creapure creatine mono supp and therefore makes it a poor choice for a supplement stack.



thewicked missed your point?

I'm shocked.


----------



## thewicked (May 27, 2008)

aussie said:


> My "argument" was facetious but you missed my point. No one here argues the role that creatine can play on training. What's in contention are the other ingredients (HMB and BA) in Results that have been shown to have little or no impact on training. It's these ingredients along with a massively inflated price tag that differentiate Results with and any other Creapure creatine mono supp and therefore makes it a poor choice for a supplement stack.



all i said was you were comparing apples to oranges..forgive me it's late. The fact that you were being facetious didn't dawn on me til after the fact.


----------



## nni (May 27, 2008)

i would guess the problem you guys are running into is that you are selling products that arent terribly innovative, and combinations of compounds that have been around for a while, and you are saying it is the best hands down. the prices are not cheap, and familiarity with the compounds leads people to question the integrity presented. thats just what i see.


----------



## chris mason (May 27, 2008)

nni said:


> i would guess the problem you guys are running into is that you are selling products that arent terribly innovative, and combinations of compounds that have been around for a while, and you are saying it is the best hands down. the prices are not cheap, and familiarity with the compounds leads people to question the integrity presented. thats just what i see.


 

No, the problem is you as mods are allowing a few individuals to slander myself and my company.  Our prices are quite reasonable relative to what we are offering.  You may not find our products innovative because we refuse to sell that which does not work.  We could make up fake names for compounds and sell crap that doesn't work, but we don't do that.

Chris


----------



## nni (May 27, 2008)

chris mason said:


> No, the problem is you as mods are allowing a few individuals to slander myself and my company.  Our prices are quite reasonable relative to what we are offering.  You may not find our products innovative because we refuse to sell that which does not work.  We could make up fake names for compounds and sell crap that doesn't work, but we don't do that.
> 
> Chris



i believe the slander is going both ways. i wont address anything else you said as this is just a merry-go-round of silliness.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 27, 2008)

"Slander is an untruthful oral (spoken) statement about a person that harms the person's reputation or standing in the community."

I don't see any slander going on here.  Nobody is stating things that aren't true.  If any of the prices that we've quoted concerning your products are false, please let us know.

Your prices concerning a couple of products _might_ be reasonable, but there are at least two or three of products which are drastically overpriced (which have been pointed out in this thread).


----------



## nni (May 27, 2008)

i will however ask people to stop with the personal insults, you have questions/concerns with a product, i will not stop that from being expressed, but try to keep the jabs to a minimum, this goes for everyone.


----------



## chris mason (May 27, 2008)

TexanTA1996 said:


> "Slander is an untruthful oral (spoken) statement about a person that harms the person's reputation or standing in the community."
> 
> I don't see any slander going on here. Nobody is stating things that aren't true. If any of the prices that we've quoted concerning your products are false, please let us know.
> 
> Your prices concerning a couple of products _might_ be reasonable, but there are at least two or three of products which are drastically overpriced (which have been pointed out in this thread).


 
Ok HahnB.  Yes, I know who you are.  Pretty pathetic really.


----------



## TexanTA1996 (May 27, 2008)

chris mason said:


> Ok HahnB.  Yes, I know who you are.  Pretty pathetic really.



And who exactly am I?


----------

